# Circle Hooks beim Brandungsangeln



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Oktober 2002)

Moin Leute!
Ich hatte kürzlich die Möglichkeit durch unseren Sponsor Hakuma an die sogenannten Kreishaken zu kommen. Kurz gesagt die Firma Hakuma hatte mir einige Haken dieser Form zum testen zur Verfügung gestellt. Hier ist nun ein kleiner Testbericht vom ersten Angeltag mit diesen Haken. 
Ich kann euch sagen die Haken sind sehr gut und ich werde damit weiter angeln und den Testbericht erweitern. Ich könnte mir auch vorstellen das diese Haken zum Bootsangeln genau so gut sind. In Norge haben die sich ja auch bestens bewert.
Genug nun der Vorrede, hier ist der Bericht


----------



## Kunze (14. Oktober 2002)

Hallo! Prima geschrieben und ich würde sagen: Test bestanden! #6 Werde das weiterverfolgen. #h


----------



## Nordlicht (14. Oktober 2002)

@ jörg
hast du wie immer fein gemacht, ich werde mir mal nen sack von den dingern bestellen und dann wenn mal wieder wetter ist die dinger mit aufs boot nehmen.
was mich noch interessiert ist wie schnell die dinger in deiner &quot;vorfachbibel&quot; anfangen zu gamel. du kannst ja mal hin und wieder ein auge drauf werfen und es dann entweder direkt oder in einem bericht posten.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Oktober 2002)

Ich werde die Haken im Auge behalten keine Angst.
@ Nordlicht ich wollte auch noch mehrere von den Haken haben. Wie wäre es mit einer gemeinsamen Bestellung? Ich denke ja das wir uns den Herbst noch mal sehen zwecks Übergabe. Ich benötige aber nur Größe 3,0 die 1,0 sind mir zu klein.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (14. Oktober 2002)

Will auch welche davon haben. Kannst mir auch paar bestellen in Größe 1/0 und 3/0 . Je 20 erstmal! :m


----------



## Angelheini (15. Oktober 2002)

Sehr schön geschrieben Jörg,
ich denke, die Dinger sind es mal wert, ausprobiert zu werden.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Geier0815 (15. Oktober 2002)

Moin Jörg,

mich würde mal interssieren ob Du die Ciclehooks geclipt hast oder nicht. Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen mit dem Lösen aus dem Clip? Ich hab da bisher schon viel Negatives gehört und deshalb diese Hakenform noch nicht getestet, aber wer weiß...(vielleicht nach entsprechenden Berichten deinerseits)?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. Oktober 2002)

Moin Geier!
Das auslösen aus der Haltevorrichtung hat mir noch nie Probleme bereitet. Ich benutze entweder Genie Clips oder Alphabeit Clips. Beise lösen !00 pro immer aus. Schau dir doch einfacj mal meine Montagen an auf meiner Seite.


----------



## Ace (15. Oktober 2002)

Hi Jörg
sieht gut aus wie der Dorsch gehakt ist, 100% sicher der schlizt nicht aus.
aber ich finder die Haken sehen ziemlich dickdrähtig aus
bekomme ich da keine Probleme das die Würmer auslaufen wenn ich sie über das Öhr ziehe???

ein super Testbericht!!!#6 sowas brauchen wir viel öfter:m


----------



## havkat (15. Oktober 2002)

Jau!
Klassisches &quot;Fieldtesting&quot;. #6
Auch für &quot;Nichtsurfer&quot; sehr interessant.


----------



## Mohrchen (15. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Jörg, 
gibts diese Haken denn auch mit Plättchen? - ich habe immer Schwierigkeiten den Wattwurm ohne Auslaufen über das Öhr zu kriegen.
Mohrchen


----------



## Nordlicht (16. Oktober 2002)

@ jörg
ja, so machen wir das, bestellt mir am besten 10X1/0 und 20x3/0 gleich mit und dann treffen wir uns sich noch irgendwann auf in deinem &quot;strandhaus&quot;.
wie machen wir das mit der kohle ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Mohrchen!
Mit Plättchen habe ich diese Haqken noch nicht gefunden. Ich bin ja schon froh diese Haken überhaupt in Größen 1,0 -3,0 gefunden zu haben. Und das noch einigermaßen dünndrätig. Die Würmer lassen sich recht gut aufziehen und übers Öhr rutschen die auch gut rüber.
@ Nordlicht, ich bestell dann die Haken für dich mit.


----------



## Mohrchen (18. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Jörg,
ich hab mir heute mal den Preiß dieser Circle Haken in meinem Hakuma-Katalog angeschauht. Ich weiß ja auch über die Vorteile der Haken, speziell bei vorsichtigen Bissen und viel Wind,. Aber kann ich mir das mit meinem (in Ostdeutschland üblichen) Hungerlohn leisten??? #c


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Oktober 2002)

Moin Leute!
Ich fahre gleich los um diese Haken weiter zu testen. Im laufe des Wochenendes wisst ihr dann auchg wie es weiter geht.   
@ mohrchen; ich finde das 3,85 für 10 Haken nicht zu viel sind. Gute Gamakatsu Haken sind auch nicht günstiger.


----------



## JuergenS (18. Oktober 2002)

> Ich fahre gleich los um diese Haken weiter zu testen.


Petri Heil


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Oktober 2002)

So und da bin ich schon wieder. 
&quot;Außer Regen nichts gewesen&quot; so kann mann den Abend kurz und knapp zusammenfassen. Wir hattene einige Dorsche aber allesamt viel zu klein. Den ganzen Abend hat es ununterbrochen geregnet. Ich hätte heulen können. Das ist nun schon der zweite Angeltag diesen Herbst der so enorm ins Wasser gefallen ist. Hoffentlich haben wir auch noch mal Glück dieses Jahr. Damit meine ich das Wetter und auch die Fänge.


----------



## Angelheini (29. Oktober 2002)

Circle Hooks ausprobiert und für sehr gut befunden, das kann man als Fazit des letzten Wochenendes ziehen.
Ich habe die Größe 1.0 verwendet, die 3.0er waren mir persönlich zu groß, ich angele aber sonst auch eher mit kleineren Haken.
Die Haken sind super scharf, die Wattis flutschen gut über das Öhr und auch das Beködern mit einer Ködernadel geht, wenn auch etwas fummelig, mit ein wenig Übung gut von der Hand. Das Ausklinken aus den Rigs funktioniert hervorragend und die Fische sitzen bombig fest. Ich hätte ein ähnliches Bild wie Jörg hier reinstellen können, aber ich hatte die Kamera bei Windstärke 7-8 doch lieber im Hotel gelassen. Nach dem mir der erste Dorsch noch mit normalem Haken in der letzen Welle (Brecher kann man eher dazu sagen   ) ausgebüchst ist, hatten die anderen keine Chance mehr.
Wenn Dorsch da ist, gibt es bei mir keine anderen Haken mehr an der Brandungsangel.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Oktober 2002)

Mein reden Heini! #6 
Mal sehen wie sich die Haken beim Buttangeln in HH bewähren. Ich habe mir jetzt auch eine Größere Menge bestellt in 1,0 und 3,0.


----------



## Andreas Michael (30. Oktober 2002)

@ MS

Wenn Du schon nach HH kommts bringste mir dann auch mal welche mit von den Haken der größe 1,0 das wäre echt nett von Dir 

Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Oktober 2002)

Moin Andreas!
Das tut mir nun Leid aber heute ist meine Sammelbestellung von Hakuma eingetroffen. Ich habe für einige Boardies die Haken mitbestellt aber nachbestellen werde ich so schnell nicht mehr. Wie gesagt, tut mir Leid!


----------



## Angelheini (30. Oktober 2002)

Das Bestellen von Kleinartikeln, wie auch den Haken, ist aber eigentlich kein Problem.
Einfach bei Hakuma anrufen, sofern nicht am Telefon  nach Frau Klar fragen, das Problem erläutern und Bestellung aufgeben. Briefumschlag mit Bestellwunsch und Geld (+ 2 EURO Versandkosten) fertigmachen, abschicken und 3 Tage später sind Haken an der Angel. So gings bei mir.
Viel Erfolg und Gruß 

Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. Oktober 2002)

Watt denn, nur 2€ Versand. Einigermaßen schnell ging es bei mir ja auch aber ich mußte 8,50 € für den Versand (Nachnahme) berappen. Ein Briefumschlag hätte es bei mir sicher auch getan aber ich bekam ein Päckchen mit Schaumstoffpopel ausgefüllt. Damit die Haken nicht kaputt gehen denke ich mir mal?  :r 
Warum machen die denn so etwas? #d


----------



## angeltreff (31. Oktober 2002)

> _Original von Meeresangler_Schwerin _
> Warum machen die denn so etwas?



Jörg, ist mir lieber wie meine Lieferung letzlich (cabelas), wo alles lose drin lag und die Verpackungen (ist nicht ganz so tragisch) zerstört wurden. Das ganze Gummizeug habe ich mir dann einzeln aus dem Karton holen müssen.


----------



## Angelheini (31. Oktober 2002)

Also meine 4 Päckchen Haken lagen in einem gefütterten DIN A5-Umschlag und waren zwar an den Spitzen ziemlich komisch verbogen, aber man sagte mir, das müsse bei diesen Haken so sein  :q :q 
Ansonsten war diese Art der Bestellung kein Problem, obwohl eben das Verschicken des Geldes per Brief auf eigene Gefahr geschieht. Es sollte aber normalerweise kein Problem sein.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Andreas Michael (31. Oktober 2002)

@ MS

Das ist garnicht so schlimm, werde mal bei meinem Profi fragen dann spar ich mir die versandkosten :q  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. November 2002)

So komme gerade vom Brandungsangeln. Habe 11 Dorsche und ein Butt geangelt. Leider waren alle Fische untermaßig. Ansonsten Tonnen von Krautund Wellen(Brecher) ohne Ende!Habe die Circle Hooks von Hakuma ausprobiert und bin begeistert. Jeder Biss ein Fisch und jeder Fisch hatte den Haken vorne im Maul und konnte zurückgesetzt werden!!! :m 
Habe sowohl 1/0 als auch 3/0 gefischt. Mir scheint die Größe 3/0 ideal fürs Brandungsangeln zu sein auch für Plattfische! Mit diesen Haken ist das Angeln wirklich fair! Jeder untermaßige Fisch kann schonend zurückgesetzt werden. Schlucken ist unmöglich!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. November 2002)

Na das höhrt sich ja klasse an Christian wenn die Haken so gut funzen. So soll es sein. Ich bin gestern Leider mal wieder nicht an die Ostsee gekommen. Hoffentlich klapt es nun endlich mal wiedre nächste Woche.


----------



## Klausi (10. November 2002)

Christian das hat sich doch gelohnt und ein guter test für den Haken war es auch.


----------



## Michael Grabow (10. November 2002)

Hab die C_H (Cirkle Hooks) in Heiligenhafen nicht probiert. Hänge dieses WE leider ziemlich durch. Aber nächstes Wochenende gehts in den Hafen. Bin gerade am Systeme binden und werde die C_H dort wieder probieren.
@ M_S: hatte ja gepostet das ich probleme beim Hakenabwurf hatte. Habe in Heiligenhafen das erste mal alpha clips eingesetzt, die haben zum Teil schon in der Flugphase ausgelöst. Draht etwas nachgebogen, besser wars. Hast du die auch für die C_H benutzt? Zur Stoßdämpfung habe ich eine Feder eingesetzt, bin damit aber nicht so zufrieden. Besser ist Gummischlauch --> ca. 5mm außen und 1-2mm innen. Schon Erfahrung damit?
Allgemein sind die Abwurf Systeme bei Kälte ziemlicher Friggelkram! :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. November 2002)

Das einzige was man beachten sollte, ist das man nicht anschlägt und erst die Rute in die Hand nimmt, wenn die Fische in der Rute arbeiten oder die Schnur schlapp runter hängt. Ansonsten geht es ins Leere. Und die Wattwürmer halten bestens auf den Haken. Habe gestern Miracle Bait getestet, mußte es allerdings abbrechen , wegen zu starker Brandung. Habe auf Hering den Butt gefangen. Micrale Bait pur benutzt!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (10. November 2002)

Moin M_G!
Ich fische die Systheme ganau so wie sie auf meiner HP zu sehen sind. Ich hatte noch keinen Auslöser in der Flugphase und die habe es mit Gummischläuchen noch nicht versucht. Ich nutze die RST Federn von Zebco und finde das die gut funzen. Die brauch man ja aber nur bei den Seitenarm Montagen. Bei den Nachläufer Montagen mache ich alles mit Geminiclips. Da ist die doppelt verlegte Mundschnur ihr eigener Puffer. Das geht wunderbar.


----------



## Angelheini (27. Februar 2003)

Moin Leute,

wem die bisher nur in den Größen ab 1.0 bei Hakuma erhältlichen Circle Hooks doch etwas zu groß erschienen, sollte mal den Händler seines Vertrauens nach Gamakazu fragen. Gamakazu hat auch wesentlich kleinere und dünnere Hakengößen dieser interessanten Form, interessant nun auch für die Plattfischspezies   

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Nordlicht (27. Februar 2003)

also ich habe die 1/0er und die 3/0er von jörg bekommen, ich finde die 1/0er zu dünn denn wenn man mal etwas ruppiger werden muss ziehen sich die dinger lang ! die 3/0er sind dicker und stabiler ich werde die haken aber erst richtig testen wenn das boot wieder im wasser ist.
sind die haken von gamakatsu evtl. besser ??


----------



## Quappenqualle (27. Februar 2003)

Also eigentlich stehe ich ja auch total auf Hakuma aber zur Ehrenrettung muss ich sagen, dass auch andere Versender z.B. Askari die Circle-Hooks anbieten. Ich hab sie bisher nur im Süßwasser verwendet. Trotzdem kann ich nicht verstehen, dass so viele Händler diese fantastischen Teile nicht führen. Mein Tipp, fragt Euren Händler mal nach Heilbutthaken, dann weiß er auch, was Ihr meint mit Circle-Hooks!
Das einzige Problem denke ich ist die Manscherei mit den Wattwürmern... , ich bin nämlich nicht so ein Wurmaufziehohnenadelgott wie der Autor dieses Treads...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Februar 2003)

Moin!
Für mich sind die 1,0er die unterste Grenze. Kleiner würde ich die nicht nehmen. Dann besteht nur wieder die Gefahr das der Fisch zu tief schluckt und das möchte ich nicht.


----------



## Palerado (2. April 2003)

Ich möchte mich hier nocheinmal einklinken.

Aufgrund eigener Dämlichkeit (wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil) habe ich mir VMC Circlehooks in der Grösse 4/0 bestellt :c 

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen ob ich die nutzen kann oder ob die zu gross sind? Ich habe mir ausserdem noch die Größe 2 bestellt fürs Süßwasser.

Die 4/0 sehen mir eher so aus als könne man damit nen Köderfisch anködern, aber nen Wurm ;+


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. April 2003)

Moin!
Wenn die Haken dünndratig sind könnten sie zum Dorschangeln noch funzen. Aber wenn das die dicken sind bekommst du da keinen Wurm drauf. Dann sind die schon besser in Norge geeignet zum Fetzenköderangeln.


----------



## Palerado (17. März 2004)

Ich muss dieses alte Thema nocheinmal ausbuddeln.

Kann mir mal bitte jemand einigermassen genau beschreiben wie ich vorgehen muss wenn ich einen Biss auf Circle Hooks bekomme?
Ich habe die Teile letztes Jahr im April probiert und mehr Fehlbisse gehabt wie mit normalen Haken.

Ich habe beim Biss die Rute einfach hoch genommen und straff eingekurbelt (drillen kann man es wohl nicht nennen).

Kann mir das nochmal wer erklären?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. März 2004)

Moin!
So wie du das beschreibst würde ich mal sagen das du nichts falsch gemacht hast. So bin ich auch immer vorgegangen. Rute aus dem Ständer genommen Spannung aufgenommen und ohne Anschlagen einkurbeln. Dabei hatte ich bisher eigentlich nicht mehr Aussteiger als mit normalen Haken.


----------



## Palerado (17. März 2004)

Dann hake ich das mal einfach unter Pech ab.
Kann ja nun auch gut sein.

Freut mich aber das ich die Theorie wenigstens schon einmal verstanden habe.
Dann muss es in 2,5 Wochen ja nur noch mit der Praxis klappen.


----------



## L.Aureo (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Circle Hooks beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin zusammen,

das Thema Kreishaken ist nun nicht mehr ganz so frisch aber den Test hätt ich doch gern auf deiner T-onlineSeite gelesen Jörg ;-) find aber nur eine generelle T-online-site...

schadeschade ;-(


----------



## meeresdrachen (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Circle Hooks beim Brandungsangeln*

Moin all,

habe mir einige Vorfächer mit Circle Hooks
gebastelt.
Bin heute zum Brandungsangeln.Werde sie
dort testen.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wän wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Circle Hooks beim Brandungsangeln*



L.Aureo schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> das Thema Kreishaken ist nun nicht mehr ganz so frisch aber den Test hätt ich doch gern auf deiner T-onlineSeite gelesen Jörg ;-) find aber nur eine generelle T-online-site...
> 
> schadeschade ;-(



Moin und herzlich willkommen im AB. So alt wie das Thema so alt ist auch meine T-Online Seite die es da nicht mehr gibt. Aber keine Angst es ist nichts weg gekommen. Hier werden sie geholfen.
Dann suchst du unter Tipps.


----------

